# New Poljot Journey Chronograph



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is the Rose gold plated one, will have this and a steel one on the next update. I like them.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That is nice and clean looking









Very nice


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like them too - any idea of price?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Approx Â£200 in steel and Â£220 in Rose gold.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Luvvly..........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice watch...dial not too busy for a chrono.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I like the rose gold one too. Maybe this will be the Poljot I want.









Roy, have you seen any of the new Vostoks yet? There are one or two rather nice ones.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

joolz said:


> Roy, have you seen any of the new Vostoks yet? There are one or two rather nice ones.


 Which ones Julian ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

do you think poljot are entering a "lets see what stupid place we can put the date" competition!

I've seen them all over the place on their dials.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Would look better at 12.00 IMO,but I still like the watch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They do look nice ... have they sorted out bracelets for them yet or are they still strap only


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just on straps at the moment.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

whats the big crown at 10 for?

I do like the clean look of them.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

To rotate the inner bezel so a different time zone can be used.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Just on straps at the moment.


 Are they 22mm lugs?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

silly me! I can see now it's slightly off TDC!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Just on straps at the moment.
> ...


 They are 20mm John,


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I must be queer because I don't like this one







.

It just seems bland. The hands and numerals are







. IMO this is one dial that could do with being prematurely aged.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

As I said earlier I do like it probably because it's rose gold and a bit simple, just like me.









Roy, Re: new Vostoks. I tried to find where I saw them but couldn't. They were at the recent show in Basle.

I know one was a Cushion cased military style watch, on a really wide leather strap a bit retro. Nice watch







naff strap.









Another I think had two movements although I could be wrong about that. It might have just had a 24 hour dial.

The last one was a sports watch. Hope this helps.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

joolz said:


> As I said earlier I do like it probably because it's rose gold and a bit simple, just like me.


 I'm simple too







, thats why I need something with a bit of oooomph to show me off







.


----------

